# After 3 years, now hyper results...how would you adjust dosage?



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi All!

I haven't posted in years. My labs have been great until lately. I overshot each category related to my thyroid (unbelievable!). Other labs were very good (ferritin, iron, d, etc) so there was some good news.

I'm going to see my doc to discuss my recent labs but she is going to follow my lead and do whatever I want. I don't want to get back on the rollercoaster of changing things every 6 weeks like I did after my TT - that was a nightmare. Should I start by tweaking the Levothyroxine little by little...say dropping things by 10mg at a time and staying at that dose for a few months to see what happens? Tweak Cytomel as well? What would you do if you were in my shoes? Current dosage is in my signature.

April 2018

TSH .006

FT4 1.91 (0.82 - 1.77)

FT3 4.4 (2.0 - 4.4)

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you lower your levothyroxine your FT-3 should naturally reduce. Be sure to lab a full 6 weeks after any change. You might start by skipping a day or 2 of levothyroxine then begin taking the new lower dose. If FT-3 remains elevated and FT- 4 is in mid range then reduce Cytomel and retest in 6 weeks.


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback. After getting the lab report, I had planned to skip Levothyroxine for two days at minimum. I really wish it was prescribed in amounts other than 25mg increments though. I am on 150mg and don't want to lower it to 125mg out of the gate. I guess I will be alternating dosages to land somewhere in the middle. Lots of lessons learned after the TT --- 25mg dosage swings triggered all kinds of craziness in my body.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT- 4 is awful high. You likely need the 25mcg daily reduction.

Do you have any prior labs on a lower levothyroxine dose?


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes. i didn't feel 100 on a lower dosage and had nutty symptoms like swollen ankles. i make notes on my labs at time of draw. my sweet spot is a 1.4 / 3.5 combo.

ft4: 1.3

ft3: 3.1

dosage:  125 levo + 7.5 cytomel (eventually i landed at 10mcg but ft3 didn't budge).

i am still shocked that everything went haywire after being steady as a rock for 3 years.


----------

